# In the market for a power auger



## ggrem (Feb 8, 2006)

Was thinking about buying a new power auger. Looking for input .....mixed reviews everywhere and you don't know how valid some reviews actually are. Was kinda leaning towards the Eskimo brand......


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Send a p.m. to Lovin Life. He has the Jiffy Pro4. He can give you an honest review. Think he's used it for several seasons now. Hope this helps.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the eskimo and I have had no problems with it. I love it. Little faster than most of the jiffys and a little lighter in weight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Got an eskimo..never have done crap to it...still starts and cuts awesome..Plus if something did happen all you gotta do is clean carb with some sea foam...or take it to a small engine shop...

I bang the hell out of it too..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Strike-Lite by StrikeMaster. Four stroke, no mixing gas and oil. Very light weight. Starts very easy and is super quite.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If I were buying a new one it would be a propane model


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had a mag 2000 strike master for 14yrs just changed gas tank /fuel lines and new carb gaskets runs great starts easy if I was to buy another I would probably get a propane auger no messing with smelly gasoline while fishing


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Used pro4 for three years now, no problems. Thought cold weather could cause problems. Worked great at -15 in N. Michigan last year. Heavier than most gas augers but if you have a machine, it doesn't matter much. I prefer it to gas, but like flashers and everything else, it depends on your preference.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Have used my Jiffy Pro4, Model 40 propane with 10 inch auger for the past three seasons and wouldn't trade it. Is a little on the hefty side, but the weight allows the Stealth STX serrated ripper blade and power point blades to rip thru any kind of ice. Not to mention that this style blade makes it really easy to reopen holes without them becoming elongated after they've frozen over from the night before. It's offered with a 6", 8", 9" or 10" auger size. If weight is a problem, there's a new model Pro4 Lite, Model 42 out that weights in at between 26-28 lbs depending on the auger used and only offered with a 6" or 8" auger. As was previously stated though, it's a matter of preferences.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Im in Michigan right now on 14 to 16" of ice. Always starts on second or third pull, sometimes first. Its pretty quite and chewed thru that ice yesterday in -6 degrees with a 40 mph wind. No maybe, it just starts every time. We had vehicals and 4 wheelers freezing up and not starting. Buy a Pro4 and refill your own 1 lb canisters for under a buck. No priming, no flooding or gas to deal with. Trouble free, year after year. And drill about 100 holes or more on one can of propane. Cant beat it !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ggrem (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks all.....I do appreciate all your input.


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordederd a 43cc power head motor a couple of years back ment to be used for post hole digger i had abuddy make me up a adapter and i can use my 8 inch hand auger with it saved a few hundred dollors was at bass pro last week and seen a auger going for 500 and change and the motor on it was 43cc i cant remember name brand orderd the motor from a place called Northern Tool & Equipment got on there sight earlier and all i seen was a 52cc for 299.00 Model#10310. hope this helps wouldnt want to be with out mine. sorry i thing the price at the time when i got mine was around 225.00 250.00 Earth quack viper engines


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

IF I buy a power auger, I would by a propane model--no fuel to haul, no fouled plugs, clean burning, starts easily and no worries about battery life in cold conditions. Plus, my heater and lantern also use the 1#er gas bottles---just my $0.02--RLM


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you want to fish Mogadore, you would need an electric power auger(no external gas tanks allowed). No idea how they perceive propane fuel. Think they are a mite confused abt regulations out there personally.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Guess I can't use my Mr. Buddy Heater on mogadore then.  Or a lantern . Im buying an electric blanket and a LOOOONG extension cord. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

If you want a quality auger that will start every trip and last years to come go with strikemaster and at close second jiffy, stay away from eskimo, unless you intend to throw it away in a few seasons. Jiffy's are heavier then strikemaster but the propane bottles are a plus over gas/oil mix. I've had now issue with either brands at temps at -20 and at elevation around 8,000 to 9,000 feet (this winter at 11 mile res, Colorado)


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a strikemaster mag 2000...awesome auger not too heavy but a few words of CAUTION regardless of what brand you get.At the end of the season it is IMPARATIVE and I cant stress this enough to drain ALL the gas in it and run it dry before you put it away for the season because if you dont you will be in for the biggest headache you have ever had next season. Todays gas SUCKS with the ethenol in it and if left in your machine quad sled boat you name it it will turn to jelly 1st then harden and your jets and carb will be a mess. You will end up replacing the pilot for sure and probably the main and needle jet too. I never let regular gas even my race gas, I race motorcycles, ever sit more than a month. Actually I drain all my gas in my race bikes following a race. If I were to buy a new one today I would probably get the strikemaster 4 stroke lite, it weighs 23 lbs. Sorry to rant about the gas but if you fail to do what I said you WILL be hating life for a while plus missing valuable fishing time. Hope this helps


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Or by a Jiffy Pro 4 or Pro 4 Lite and leave the propane canister on all year.... year after year after year. Started mine up the first time this year w the same tank of propane after sitting in storage all spring, summer and fall. 2nd pull and purring like a kitten. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

No gas fumes? No spilled oil/gas in my car/shanty? No gas on my hands? Same cylinder as my Buddy Heater? Sign me up for a Jiffy Pro4!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just ordered an 8" Jiffy Pro 4 lite from LLbean of all places. They price matched a different website I found with free shipping and no tax and I got 5% cashback buying it with my discover card. Pretty good price. Should get it wed or thur they said. I'll post how it works when we give it a test drive


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim at the one stop fishin shop has one that's been used twice, $150


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

RStock521 said:


> I just ordered an 8" Jiffy Pro 4 lite from LLbean of all places. They price matched a different website I found with free shipping and no tax and I got 5% cashback buying it with my discover card. Pretty good price. Should get it wed or thur they said. I'll post how it works when we give it a test drive


Yes, please post your results. I am thinking of buying the same.

Thanks


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Jiffy Pro4 lite?



cedar1 said:


> Jim at the one stop fishin shop has one that's been used twice, $150


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I use my 18v makita drill for my power. Works great!


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse here, but if anyone wants to fish Mogadore, LaDue and East Branch as well, propane ice drills, lanterns and heaters are legal. Had concerns about the problem of legalities, so called ODNR Div. of Watercraft about it. The gal I spoke with referred it to the legal division for review. Answer came back and as stated the propane fueled gear is legal to use on these three reservoirs. If you're interested, read the post I placed under "Mogadore and gas motors..." I have a 9" Jiffy PRO4 and spent yesterday on Mosquito; made short work of the 12" ice that was there. As some have commented, they are a little heavy, but if so inclined, the Jiffy PRO4 Lite is a good bet too as they only weigh in at 24lbs for the 6" and 28lbs for the 8" sizes.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Test drove the Jiffy 4 Pro Lite this weekend, we have the 8" auger. That thing is sweet. Fired up on first or second pull each time and this Saturday morning was pretty chilly. Rickards has the regular one that isn't "lite" and you can definitely tell a difference in the weight. We had 15-20" of ice everywhere we went and our auger cut through like a dream. Talked to a few other people that had them too who were ranting and raving about them. Very happy with the purchase!



Lundy said:


> Yes, please post your results. I am thinking of buying the same.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I also now also have the Jiffy Pro 4 Lite Propane and it is very nice. I love not having to mess with the gasoline.

Starts easily, no choke, no anything, just drill. Plenty of power.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ALFREDO said:


> I ordederd a 43cc power head motor a couple of years back ment to be used for post hole digger i had abuddy make me up a adapter and i can use my 8 inch hand auger with it saved a few hundred dollors was at bass pro last week and seen a auger going for 500 and change and the motor on it was 43cc i cant remember name brand orderd the motor from a place called Northern Tool & Equipment got on there sight earlier and all i seen was a 52cc for 299.00 Model#10310. hope this helps wouldnt want to be with out mine. sorry i thing the price at the time when i got mine was around 225.00 250.00 Earth quack viper engines


thats what i did, earthquake 43cc earth auger power head, make adapter for hand auger, plus i can use it in my construction business for post holes...(and tax right off)$249 at rural king


----------

